# Monday Morning Blues



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Not what it sounds like. Been close to buying this gun for two weeks. Guy dropped it couple times but still not in the zone. Looked at it again Friday and didn’t make offer. This AM out of the blue he calls and give me a one time Monday Morning Special. I always buy blue on Mondays. Had to buy this one, guy wasn’t looking for trades. Always makes me feel good to acquire another fine American made firearm. This is a no longer produced S&W m52 38special Target Pistol.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice looking piece! Keeping it or is this headed to the trade pile? You always see to get things done on the deals


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I think this one goes into keeper pile. They are scarce and only going to increase in value. The older revolvers are nice but there is enough supply to cover demand. I have a couple nice ones that it will be happy to bunk with. Just loaded 500 WCs in last week. Haven’t seen a 52 other than this one for several months. I know their are some on auction sights but I don’t deal on them.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Does that shoot .38 Special or ACP?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

38special only


----------

